# She ain't pretty



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Well, this was just a random idea and I am glad I am as screwed up as I am, this thing is awesome.
































The last photo is the cardboard egg carton piece filled with dryer lint and wax. This thing with just a bit more tinder burned so sot and had some water bubbling and steaming in 3 minutes. I just decided to put it out after 10 minutes.


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

We so need a NSFW only forum so I could add a great picture to this.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Nice,

What's with the rabbit pellets? alternative fuel? 

Don't laugh, I've burned dry cow chips, they made a vey hot fire with very little smoke. When in the desert you make due with what's available, or freeze your butt off when the sun goes down.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Its actually Goat pellets from when they were roaming free. We are waiting for it to dry along with the sheep dung. This thing exceeded my expectations though. Used with that Dakota hole set up this thing will heat Earth for sleeping near.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Buffalo chips. 
Found a new stove, nice and cheap
View attachment 7110


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Show off !


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

When you need flame who cares if it is pretty.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm gonna try an egg and some water on it tomorrow. See what it can really do


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

If you have a good idea you want to share, post it. Some may find it useful and use it, some wont but good ideas are worth sharing. Since I live in the south east there is always wood for a fire if I need one as long as it's not pouring down rain. I have frozen my nuts off in wet woods at night though!


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Its a good point to remember. I was in some 90+ weather that cooled into the high 50's at night, it got miserable.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Good idea to keep in the back of my mind. Filed away for future use.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Jeep said:


> Its a good point to remember. I was in some 90+ weather that cooled into the high 50's at night, it got miserable.


Yep, SC weather is proof that mother nature smokes weed. It can be hot and humid one day, colder than a witch's titty at night, followed by hot again.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Simple Coffee can, hole drilled in top. small hole drilled on side to feed it. I plan to pack it full for travel, and let out the kindling I don't need before use. Tomorrow will tell when I cook on it.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

paraquack said:


> Buffalo chips.
> Found a new stove, nice and cheap
> View attachment 7110


Now I know what to do with those two rims next to the house!


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Jeep said:


> Simple Coffee can, hole drilled in top. small hole drilled on side to feed it. I plan to pack it full for travel, and let out the kindling I don't need before use. Tomorrow will tell when I cook on it.


How do you think charcoal would do in this little stove? You should try it if you have it.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Maybe time for a thread on how to make charcoal . Lost art


----------



## 2Tim215 (Jun 19, 2014)

paraquack said:


> Buffalo chips.
> Found a new stove, nice and cheap
> View attachment 7110


This is brilliant!! Idea stolen!


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

paraquack said:


> Buffalo chips.
> Found a new stove, nice and cheap
> View attachment 7110


That's yer new backpacking stove, eh?


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

great idea! I should put a bag in the laundry room asking for lint!


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

2Tim215 said:


> This is brilliant!! Idea stolen!


Hmm, yeah. If you're bugging in, you can make dandy fire rings out of old truck rims, too.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Jeep said:


> Well, this was just a random idea and I am glad I am as screwed up as I am, this thing is awesome.
> View attachment 7104
> View attachment 7105
> View attachment 7106
> ...


I've been saving the toilet paper rolls, and filling with dryer lint. I brought some with us camping last week. I had put the petrolium jelly in them. They worked like a charm! I also save wax. Have yet to try that.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

paraquack said:


> Buffalo chips.
> Found a new stove, nice and cheap
> View attachment 7110


I really like this idea! Gotta show it to the Hubby.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Maybe time for a thread on how to make charcoal . Lost art


I never tried it but my understanding is that it is the same process as making char cloth. On a larger scale. Fill a barrel with season wood and put a non airtight lid on it. Then build a fire around the barrel. Gotta try this.


----------

